# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Hoe ontstaat een klaplong en wat doe je er aan

## FRANCOIS580

*Meestal hoor je van een klaplong na een of ander (sport)ongeval, maar dit is lang niet de enige oorzaak. Er liggen inderdaad vele oorzaken aan de basis van zo'n klaplong, die zelfs spontaan kan ontstaan. Je hoort dus wel regelmatig spreken over een klaplong, maar wat is het eigenlijk. Wanneer en hoe ontstaat een klaplong? Wat zijn de gevolgen ervan en hoe behandelen we een klaplong? Kun je er zelf iets aan doen om het risico op een klaplong te beperken?*


*(Francois580)* 


Een klaplong of een pneumathorax zoals dit in medische termen wordt genoemd, onstaat wanneer er in je borstholte net naast je longen, lucht aanwezig is. Het is deze lucht die op je organen drukt en dus ook op je long(en). Als gevolg van deze extra druk neemt de volume van de getroffen long sterk af. In sommige gevallen is deze long nauwelijks groter dan een gebalde vuist. 


In normale omstandigheden is je pleuraholte een gesloten en luchtledige ruimte. Zo is er constant contact is tussen je long- en borstvlies. In deze holte kan alleen dan lucht als er ergens een opening is ontstaan. Zo'n opening in je pleuraholte kan zowel binnenin als langs buiten ontstaan. Is de opening in je pleuraholte buiten je lichaam ontstaan, dan komt er dus lucht van buitenaf in je longholte terecht. Ontstaat de opening van binnen, dan kan er lucht van je luchtwegen naar de pleuraholte stromen. Bij beide oorzaken zijn de gevolgen identiek. Het ganse systeem van ademen, waarbij je longweefsel door negatieve of onderdruk in je pleuraholte tegen je borstwand wordt gedrukt, wordt onderbroken. De normaal volledig luchtledige pleuraholte wordt bij een klaplong volledig gevuld met lucht. Deze gang van zaken doet je long uiteindelijk dicht klappen. Naast lucht, kan ook vocht en zelfs bloed je pleuraholte vullen.



*Verminderde zuurstoftoevoer*


Je mag de gevolgen van een klaplong zeker niet onderschatten. De zuurstof kan niet meer op een normale manier opgenomen worden in je bloed. In je borstweefsel ontstond immers een gaatje, waardoor lucht in je pleuraholte kan stromen. Deze pleuraholte bevindt zich tussen je borstvlies en middenborstvlies. De verminderde zuurstoftoevoer naar je vitale organen is dikwijls oorzaak van een levensbedreigende situatie, die nog zal verergeren naarmate je zal inademen *.../...*

Lees verder:http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...at-doe-je.html

----------

